# Problem z berylem,nie dziala tak jak powinien

## d0b

wiec postanowilem upiekszyc moje gentoo instalujac beryla wedle opisu z wiki 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

wszystko sie bardzo ladnie zainstalowalo, lecz kiedy odpale beryl-manager, zmienia sie dekoracja na ta podstawowa co w berylu,pojawi sie on w tacce systemowej, ale nie moge odpalic beryl-setting , kiedy proboje to tylko kursor chwile mruga z ikona i po chwili gasnie nic sie nie robi,kiedy odpalam z konsoli

```
 # beryl-settings

(beryl-settings:11742): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 35, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

wogole kiedy wybiore z menu podrecznego beryl-meneage opcje "Enable Theme Manager" odpala sie okno gdzie jest wiele themow ale co z tego jak nie mog nic wybrac, cos jednak poszlo chyba nie tak podczas instalki beryla i w sumie nie daje on zadnego efektu poza tym ze zmienia sie skorka ale to tylko tyle, moze trzeba cos jeszcze zrobic, jakos go aktywowac ??

no i jeszcze to mnie dziwi co to jest ??

```
# beryl

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : failed

No composite extension

beryl: No composite extension

```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
locale

emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## d0b

locale

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2007 22:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Ancestor

a xorg.conf?

masz wpis:

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

?

----------

## d0b

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> a xorg.conf?
> 
> masz wpis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie wiem co to daje ale po dodaniu tego do xorg.conf wogole xy nie odpalaja sie... :Sad: 

----------

## Ancestor

Beryl to composite window manager, resztę sobie dopowiedz..  :Very Happy: 

przyjrzyj się dokładnie temu:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl#Configuring_XOrg

i pytanie: jaka karta graficzna?

----------

## d0b

Karta w lapotpie Intel GMA 950,powinno chodzic bo jak mialem mndrive to wszystko smigalo niewiem czy byl to beryl ale jak wlaczylem XGL albo AIGLX to super smigalo, a tu cos nie moge odpalic tego  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ancestor

a wrzuć tutaj xorg.conf

u mnie beryl działał nieźle, ale ja mam nvidię, więc obyło się bez problemów..  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *d0b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ locale
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj może:

```
emerge -1 gcc-config gcc

gcc-config 4.1.2 && env-update && . /etc/profile

emerge -1 libtool binutils

binutils-config 2.17 && env-update && . /etc/profile

emerge -1 glibc
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

